# Golda's 5 year Bridge Day



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those photos are beautiful, such a handsome, noble boy was your Golda. I am sorry today is sad 5 years anniversary day since Golda moved to Rainbow Bridge. But he left you with years of worth memories and love in your heart. And hope that one day we will all be together again. 
Hugs to you on this sad day.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Hugs to you on this sad day. What a handsome boy he is, I bet he has lots of admirers at the Bridge. I'm sure both Golda & Di will be thinking of you both and sending you invisible snuggles & much love.


----------



## jude (Dec 1, 2007)

what a beautiful boy. it's so hard to lose someone we love. i know how hard it is. My sweet ella is struggling with stage V lymphocytic leukemia right now. it is so hard.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

jude said:


> what a beautiful boy. it's so hard to lose someone we love. i know how hard it is. My sweet ella is struggling with stage V lymphocytic leukemia right now. it is so hard.


Thank you so much for taking the time to post for my Golda, especially during such a hard time with your beautiful Ella. I've been following your thread and sending many prayers for your girl to have more time that is free of pain. It was sort of similar with Golda. He didn't have cancer. He had congestive heart failure. He went down hill over a 7 month period of time. He lost huge amounts of muscle mass in his back legs. It is SO HARD, to watch them slip away.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sending hugs and good thoughts to you today, with tears in my eyes.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A great post and tribute to your Golda. They never leave our hearts.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that your happy memories of your life with Golda and Di help you through this tough anniversary. We know anniversaries are coming and think we are prepared for them, but they still hit hard when they arrive.

Such a handsome boy, I am sure that he has many friends at the bridge


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this very sad day. Your photos of him are beautiful, he was such a handsome golden! He's watching over you all the time. Take care


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Pam, thinking about you today and made some prayers for our Golden Mommy hearts. Thank you for being such a great Golden friend. XOXO, Nat


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking of you today on the anniversary of Golda's passing. What a handsome boy he was.

Hugs to you!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you today. Golda was beautiful. HUGS.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Golda was beautiful and such a sweet face. It is wonderful to honor Golda and Di with your remembrances and love. On this Easter day, only loving memories and thoughts are wished for you. Peace.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for all your sweet comments and support. It's interesting. I never mentioned this bridge day to most of the people that we know. But all our many GRF friends instantly understand how hard these days can be. I didn't know you all when Golda was slipping away with Congestive Heart Failure and then we lost him. But, when we were loosing Di last May, I have no idea how we would have made it through the terrible time without your support!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Golda's Memorial Link*

A little late for your 5 year bridge day Golda. I found the link to your memorial page.

golda


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

PrincessDi, it is beautiful. I am crying here, beautiful tribute, words put together with so much love. I wish I am able to do something so precious for my Buddy boy.
Hugs to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my, what a tribute to your beautiful boy, Golda will forever watch over you as he runs free at the bridge

Play hard and sleep softly Golda


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Princess DI*

Princess Di

My apologies, that I am just seeing this.
What beautiful pics!
I am so sorry that your Golda has been gone 5 years!
I know that he and DI are together with my Smooch and Snobear!!!
*GOLDA's MEMORIAL PAGE*
golda


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for your support. This tribute page was set up for us for Golda on his one year bridge day. Somone wonderful on Petloss.com did it for us. We didn't know about GRF then and I received so much support from the forum members there. Have no idea how I would have gotten through that terrible time without them.


----------

